# Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year Competition



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wanted to brag a little  Today Xia - Caleykiz Cosmic Dancer at Spellweaver - won the Minor Puppy Bitch Class at the above competition! 

There were 13 minor puppy bitches, all of whom had qualified for the competition by winning first or second place at a champ show - and Xia came first! It's scored on a points system against the breed standard - two separate judges - and her scores were as follows:

General Appearance, characteristics and temperament: 23 out of 25 and 20 out of 25

Head, skull, ears & mouth, 10 out of 10 and 8 out of 10

Forequarters and neck - 9 out of 10 and 8 out of 10

Body - 9 out of 10 and 9 out of 10

Hindquarters - 10 out of 10 and 9 out of 10

Gait/Movement - 24 out of 25 and 20 out of 25

Optional Special Merit Points - given for exceptional quality at judges discretion - range 2 (satisfactory) to 10 (outstanding) - one judge gave her 9, the other gave her 7!

That gave her a grand total of 94 out of 100 from one judge, and 81 out of 100 from the other. As you can imagine - we are over the moon!

Sarah took loads of pics so I'll post some as soon as she sends them - but what a little star she is!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Brilliant, massive well done


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations and really well done!!!! You must be really really thrilled the points she scored are excellent:thumbup::thumbup:
Looks like shes got some really promising times ahead too.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

You must be so proud hun!!! Well done on such an awesome achievement!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 

My face is still like this:    - I think it means so much because the puppies she was up against are all either 1st or 2nd place winners at champ shows - I am soooooooo proud of her, bless her!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic result. I'm very pleased for you.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Just wanted to brag a little  Today Xia - Caleykiz Cosmic Dancer at Spellweaver - won the Minor Puppy Bitch Class at the above competition!
> 
> There were 13 minor puppy bitches, all of whom had qualified for the competition by winning first or second place at a champ show - and Xia came first! It's scored on a points system against the breed standard - two separate judges - and her scores were as follows:
> 
> ...


congrats hun u know thou she only won cause Ziva left her coat at home lol lol and before u all jump on me no its not sour grapes its a joke between me and Val anyway Ace was also pulled out to the final four in the MPD section and it was a good day wasnt it Val


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Well done :thumbup:

we need pics though


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> congrats hun u know thou she only won cause Ziva left her coat at home lol lol and before u all jump on me no its not sour grapes its a joke between me and Val anyway Ace was also pulled out to the final four in the MPD section and it was a good day wasnt it Val


It was a good day - and yeah yeah yeah about Ziva    - either that or Mark can handle Xia much better than Emma! You know I love your little Ziva the Diava and I was surprised she wasn't shorlisted even without her coat - and well done on Ace being shortlisted. :thumbup:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations!!  You must be very proud!

I had cuddles with a very gorgeous 8 week old BC girlie at work on saturday who will be shown when she's old enough.

Can't wait to see the piccies! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

many congratulations. what a result xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Better late than never - as promised, here is the video of Xia winning Minor Puppy Bitch at the Border Collie Cluib of GB Pup of the Year Competition. Sarah finally sent it to me! This is the play off between the four top scoring minor puppy bitches, and Xia is the puppy in the front, being handled by Mark from the Caleykiz team.

Just click on the picture and it should take you to the video on photobucket.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Huge Congratulations!! you must be over the moon.

she moves like a dream...what a little cracker:thumbup: xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Lovely video, lot of running for a baby class :scared:

Deffo the best moving pup there, lovely striding out for a baby. 

You must be so proud! :001_wub:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She did so well bless her wasnt she good!! Congratulations once again.


----------

